# Xbox Live Gamertags?



## demonicspectrum (Feb 22, 2006)

Whats everyone's gamertang? Mine is Cloud Buster.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Sinkra

I play COD4 and Halo 3 mostly


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

wituckius

Anyone playing RE5?


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I just got one, 
LadyGreyTeaBaag
haha..influenced..I play Halo 3 lots...if anyone adds me, I'll accept, you don't have to say you met me or w/e on here.


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Witsison

I'm not on much, but I usually play GH or COD


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tropical Cow

I'm not on that much though.


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

bump 
and 
SteveZissu


----------



## Emman36 (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone can add me my tag is Emann36. I play halo 3 or cod 4


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Wawbeeker is my gamertag, I play rock band online a lot but I would love to have some good Madden football competition coming up.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Derekgnr

I play Rock Band 2 and soon Fight Night rnd 4 and Madden 10

I don't have a gold account yet though.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oukuninushi, Right now killing zombies in call of duty is about the only thing I am doing online, subject to change though. I just don't go out and buy games like crazy like I used to do.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

ChrisHaloBoss is my GT


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 24, 2009)

gamertag is rythmic


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Same name I use for everything (including here).


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my live tag is jjkklib but my 360 got the red ring so im done with xbox until next gen. 
my psn id is badassbillybrown. feel free to add me whoever the hell you are.


----------



## Xombie (Jul 8, 2009)

Mine's "a XOMBIE". I started playing halo 3 again and some other random games. I go through periods of constantly playing my 360 or not at all for a while, so yeah. See you in-game perhaps.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

My gamertag is Kaine84. I just got Left 4 Dead, hit me up if you wanna shoot some zombies.

I also have NCAA football 09 (gonna pick up 10 soon, I think), GTA IV, Halo 3, COD4, and others.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

PM me for mine

Got Halo 3, COD4, GOW 2, Forza 2, Midnight Club LA, GTAIV


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Tarzania

NBA 2k9 and Rock Band 2


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I be "Phoenix BSD" - Add Me, I feel so friendless on Xbox.

I play:
Fable 2
GTA:IV
Left4Dead
Fallout3
BF1943 < alltime fav game
Halo3 < but not online
Oblivion
CIV: Rev


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

****tin0Nu 

"another word for crap"

for xbox, but dont have online...


----------

